# A Midwife Just Suggested Hitting Babies!



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

So, due to my miscarriage, I went down to a midwife's house tonight to pick up some capsules that she recommended I take to help clean out my uterus, if there's anything left. This midwife is VERY well loved by local MDCers. I didn't use her for my birth, as we just moved here. We had interviewed her pre-m/c, but hadn't decided one way or the other on a midwife.

We were standing out at my car and DS was acting a little "naughty" (not my choice of words), dangling his MagnaDoodle out of the window even though I asked him not to let it hit the paint on the car.

She started off on this tangent about how you have to teach them to listen to you and how you have to start them early with teaching them to listen. She said that she learned it when she had twins. She wouldn't suggest hitting babies or anything, but by nine months old, you start having training sessions each day where you give them a task for twenty minutes and if they get off task, you whack them on the thigh with a wooden spoon. And, if you wait too long to start training them, they think you're being mean, so they have to grow up with it. And. and. and. she just kept going on, even though I didn't encourage it to continue....but she likened them to animals and said you have to train them like a dog and since most animals can walk at birth, but humans don't walk 'til later, she thinks you should not hit them until about nine months old.

I was ready to pop. I didn't say anything. I just "hmmm"ed and "huh, interesting"ed her, I....am...speechless. I wanted to leave so bad....I was so freaked out.

DH just said to me, as we drove away, "I didn't know whether to state 'We don't believe in hitting children' or whether I should just listen and hope it ended quickly." My thoughts exactly.

Please tell me it was a hidden camera to gauge my reaction and that it was all a sham.







:


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I cannot even fathom having to listen to that. I don't think I could continue to see someone who espoused such a barbaric philosophy.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)




----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Sounds like the Pearls.


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

I think hitting a baby with a wooden spoon is child abuse is probably every state in the US and Canada, not to mention Europe. I think a Scandinavian would be appalled to say the least. I think even parents who believe in spanking would be appalled. That's just....wrong.


----------



## peacenlove (Apr 1, 2003)

:







:


----------



## moms angels (Oct 15, 2004)

So does that mean if she doesn't listen to one of her labouring clients that they have a right to smack her thigh with a paddle (for size equality)?









That's horrible!


----------



## purple_kangaroo (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 
She wouldn't suggest hitting babies or anything, but by nine months old, you start having training sessions each day where you give them a task for twenty minutes and if they get off task, you whack them on the thigh with a wooden spoon.

I don't know which has me more





















:














:

--hitting a 9-month-old with a wooden spoon, or

expecting *a 9-month-old* to do a given task and stay "on task" doing a job for 20 minutes a day without ever getting distracted!!!!!!!


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

what task would you give to a 9 month old baby?
sit stay play???
not even the smack on the butt or even the hand but with a wooden spoon that would hurt!!! did she hit herself with it to "test" it first??? bet if she did she wouldnt of done it. atleast if you hit with a hand you also feel it but you wouldnt with a spoon ((((((( not saying it is right )))))))

the law in someplaces is it is ok with hands but not with anything else


----------



## chaimom (Aug 22, 2007)

OMG! You've got to tell the other people who "respect" her! That's despicable!
She should be reported to authorities.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

And why is a midwife giving out discipline information, they are supposed to catch the babies, not tell us how to raise them.


----------



## slymamato3 (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *turtlewomyn* 
And why is a midwife giving out discipline information, they are supposed to catch the babies, not tell us how to raise them.









:


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I am not surprised, just because a person believes in natural birth doesn't mean they are a gentle person. Have you read the first book by Ina Mae? She goes on in it about hitting babies when they cry to teach them not to whine.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I am not surprised, just because a person believes in natural birth doesn't mean they are a gentle person. Have you read the first book by Ina Mae? She goes on in it about hitting babies when they cry to teach them not to whine.

I missed this. Do you have a page number handy? I totally agree with you, though. A gentle person is sometimes a presupposition for a midwife, and this is not necessarily true.


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

How awful!
Maybe write her a letter letting her know your feelings on that kind of abuse.


----------



## chirp (Feb 9, 2008)

wooden spoon was my mom's favorite tool of torture and i came out fine. in fact, i daresay it's what made me the person i am today...

A PERSON WHO ABSOLUTELY ABHORS THE IDEA OF HITTING CHILDREN (or animals, for that matter, since m/w likened children to animals)!!

what is up with people, sheesh.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I am not surprised, just because a person believes in natural birth doesn't mean they are a gentle person. Have you read the first book by Ina Mae? She goes on in it about hitting babies when they cry to teach them not to whine.









:

But still







and







:

-Angela


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyboys* 
I missed this. Do you have a page number handy? I totally agree with you, though. A gentle person is sometimes a presupposition for a midwife, and this is not necessarily true.

I borrowed it from the library at the college Women's Center a couple years ago so I don't have a page number right now but I can get one if you would really like it, it will probably not be until tomorrow though. It was the 1975 version of Spiritual Midwifery, she may have revised it later and she definitely didn't say anything like that in the recent book she did but it definitely changed my view on hippies.


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I hear you! I went to school with a woman who grew up on The Farm, and she had some horrific stories to tell.









I have a revised copy of it, but I haven't read it in a while. It doesn't shock me though!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

That would be my LAST conversation with her. Good Lord, and I didn't know that about Ina May.







I don't like her anyway but that's...well, worse.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OGirlieMama* 
Oh my goodness! I cannot even fathom having to listen to that. I don't think I could continue to see someone who espoused such a barbaric philosophy.









That's what is sad. I interviewed three midwives for this pregnancy. We hadn't gotten back to any of them about who we wanted, b/c none of them really impressed us. When I miscarried, I called the closest one, who actually was in the town nearest our rural home. She spent the day and night here, talking about reaching into women to pull out stubborn placentas, babies that died, rabidly _arguing FOR circumcision_ and then spent the night snoring wickedly on a spare mattress on my bedroom floor.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *littlemizflava* 
what task would you give to a 9 month old baby?
sit stay play???

Seriously!! WTF do you expect a baby to do? "Get your nursies, Bobby. NOW!" **thump** "I SAID NURSE!!"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chaimom* 
OMG! You've got to tell the other people who "respect" her! That's despicable!
She should be reported to authorities.

I have told one mama. I just don't know if I should post it openly on the tribal area or if that's wrong. I mean, I want people to know....but that's a little pushy. I don't know what to do.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
That would be my LAST conversation with her. Good Lord, and I didn't know that about Ina May.







I don't like her anyway but that's...well, worse.

I'm debating whether or not to let her know that her suggestion to take the 5W capsules (usually for stimulating labor) worked like a charm and I passed a golf-ball sized piece of tissue yesterday that I had retained. If she knows it worked, she could help another woman, but yet, I am loathe to speak to her again.








:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I borrowed it from the library at the college Women's Center a couple years ago so I don't have a page number right now but I can get one if you would really like it, it will probably not be until tomorrow though. It was the 1975 version of Spiritual Midwifery, she may have revised it later and she definitely didn't say anything like that in the recent book she did but it definitely changed my view on hippies.

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I would totally rat her out. I wouldn't want someone who has such a disgusting lack of respect for humans anywhere near me or my family during a personal time like childbirth.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Past_VNE* 

I have told one mama. I just don't know if I should post it openly on the tribal area or if that's wrong. I mean, I want people to know....but that's a little pushy. I don't know what to do.

If I had to pick a midwife, I'd definitely want to have that info so I could stay as far away from her as possible!

And what she's suggesting is so so so awful. It's way way way worse than the typical "smack their hands to teach them what's dangerous" (and that's bad). She's trying to sell an awful view of kids to go along with her baby abuse. Gah. I don't even want to think that there's any people who might respect her enough to go along with those ideas.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Check with a mod or admin- it *may* be against UA to post it...









I avoid posting negative info on specific midwives. I do say that I would be happy to answer questions via PM









-Angela


----------



## sofiabugmom (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh.

My.

Lord.

Are you frickin' kidding me?!?!

Hitting a nine month old with a wooden spoon for not staying on a task for 20 minutes?

A NINE MONTH OLD!!!!????





































And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## swimswamswum (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I borrowed it from the library at the college Women's Center a couple years ago so I don't have a page number right now but I can get one if you would really like it, it will probably not be until tomorrow though. It was the 1975 version of Spiritual Midwifery, she may have revised it later and she definitely didn't say anything like that in the recent book she did but it definitely changed my view on hippies.


















That is so disappointing!


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Equuskia* 
I think a Scandinavian would be appalled to say the least.

You're right... here's an appalled, to say the least, Scandinavian right here!







: I burst out a very loud and gasping "HAAAAA!!?" (Norwegian for "WHAT??!!!) just then when I was reading this, from pure shock! It's insanity!







Poor babies!


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlyboys* 
I went to school with a woman who grew up on The Farm, and she had some horrific stories to tell.









Ack! I love Ina May and I'm covering my ears!







I choose to stay in denial!


----------



## MorgansMom (May 9, 2007)

This MW comes highly recomended??? Unbelievable to think anyone could hit a baby! And with a wooden spoon! OMG!








Also, I would like to know of any 9mo old that can perform a 20min task!


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh, and also (attempting to stay on topic) I think you need to tell the other MDC'ers in your area what she said. Not in a gossipy way, but so that they can make their own decisions about whether or not they want her providing their care.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

FWIW I have *never* discussed parenting of any sort with my midwife







I have no idea what she would have to say on most parenting topics. It just doesn't come up.

-Angela


----------



## mama2rey (Jan 31, 2007)

I had a similar experience with a MW. I was in the midsts of PPD with a 2 week old. He could not be put down at all and I was struggling with BF. Her advice to me was to let my 2 week old CIO.


----------



## mzfern (Nov 16, 2004)

WTF!!? How appalling! I agree that I'd want to know this about a midwife I might use. And so sorry about your loss


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
FWIW I have *never* discussed parenting of any sort with my midwife







I have no idea what she would have to say on most parenting topics. It just doesn't come up.

-Angela

Me neither-I'm not a fan of health professionals giving out parenting advice. Just not their area of expertise, ya know? Their opinion on parenting practices is about as good as the stranger sitting next to you. FWIW, even most spanking families would agree that hitting a child under two with a wooden spoon is child abuse. My own mother spanked me growing up but she NEVER hit us when we were under a year.


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness! Talk about old school. That is so insain!
9 months! That IS a baby!


----------



## Spirit Dancer (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Check with a mod or admin- it *may* be against UA to post it...









I avoid posting negative info on specific midwives. I do say that I would be happy to answer questions via PM









-Angela

I agree I would NOT post the name on MDC. IMO that very likely could cost her job. Her job is to deliver babies not tell you how to parent your children. If she is open maybe kindly talk to her about it? Many people have bad parenting ideas but they need education not harsh words and punishment.


----------



## stickywicket67 (Jan 23, 2007)

wow! that's just disgusting.

very disappointing but i'm not all that surprised. i have met so many people in the past year who are hardcore advocates for natural childbirth /non- medicalized birth/ alternative birthing experiences who are anything but gentle discipline believers let alone attachment parenting subscribers.

in general i've learned never look to someone's views on childbirth to be an indication on how they parent, discipline or view children.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

I am not surprised either







My hometown had a couple of midwives that served a largely fundamentalist Christian base and they recommended Ezzo to everyone


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

This is something I really wrestle with. On one hand, I would really prefer that people I *trust,* be trustworthy on all subjects important to me.

But I'm often told my standards are too high.









I don't know. I do know that I would insist a ped. be non-circ friendly and knowledgeable (medical area) And a midwife friendly to non-interventionist and evidence based care.

I know that I would never ask a ped. (or midwife) parenting questions. And I know that if they knew I differed from them I would expect them to keep their opinions and advice to themselves.

Then you get into gray area. What about a midwife who differed substantially on diet views? Perhaps I was a staunch vegan and the midwife more into TF. I know I would expect her to respect my choices... and I would be put off if she kept pushing me to consume animal products.

I think this may come down to how it's presented. Is she hitting her kids now? *DID* she regularly hit her own kids? If so, does she still think that's okay? Or is this something that she's heard advocated, but didn't do?

arg. I don't know.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkydoula* 
I am not surprised either







My hometown had a couple of midwives that served a largely fundamentalist Christian base and they recommended Ezzo to everyone



















Here (being pretty "southern" and all) a great percentage of the midwives advertise themselves as "Christian" and that usually means at least moderately fundie and with that often goes these ideas.

-Angela


----------



## GiGiQ (Feb 8, 2008)

Although I don't believe in hitting _anyone_, my parents did spank me a few times as a child and it was certainly considered appropriate discipline by most of my aunts and uncles, so I was probably 12 or older before I saw the problems with it. That said, our fundie neighbors had a plastic spatula they used to hit their children which they kept hanging on the kitchen wall over their table and it freaked me out so much as a child I wouldn't eat at their house. Anyone who thinks hitting a baby with a spoon is ok has such different views about the basic nature of humanity than I do that I don't think I could trust them on anything to do with my child.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 









Here (being pretty "southern" and all) a great percentage of the midwives advertise themselves as "Christian" and that usually means at least moderately fundie and with that often goes these ideas.

-Angela

Yes. To me, as a Christian, i would rather have a midwife of any religion attend me that believed that babies were humans with personalities and not someone to be "trained" than someone who was nominally Christian. Maybe that is just me









In the interest of full disclosure, if i have another baby, i would UC. So that might make me biased


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

FWIW, hitting kids has nothing to do with being a "fundie Christian" which I suppose I am. Most mainstreamers hit, most aren't "fundies." It has to do with being dumb. Period.


----------



## channelofpeace (Jul 14, 2005)

To clarify: I wasn't talking about all fundamentalists. I was speaking of "To Train Up a Child" type fundamentalists who twist scripture to justify child abuse. Sorry if i offended


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
This is something I really wrestle with. On one hand, I would really prefer that people I *trust,* be trustworthy on all subjects important to me.
But I'm often told my standards are too high.








...
Then you get into gray area. What about a midwife who differed substantially on diet views? Perhaps I was a staunch vegan and the midwife more into TF. I know I would expect her to respect my choices... and I would be put off if she kept pushing me to consume animal products.
I think this may come down to how it's presented. Is she hitting her kids now? *DID* she regularly hit her own kids? If so, does she still think that's okay? Or is this something that she's heard advocated, but didn't do?
arg. I don't know.
-Angela

My standards are definitely high. Too high for this area, apparently, b/c I had no problem finding a perfect-for-my-standards midwife before I moved. And, there were a few other choices that met my needs there, too...the pair I chose just happened to be a total fit.

Now, about this particular midwife:
Yes, she advertises as trusting in God, and made several Christian references during our interview. Her four kids are grown, so I'm guessing she does NOT hit them now. She *did* regularly hit them, as she said she kept the spoon in her belt loop so she had easy access to it and so that it would be a constant reminder to her children. She presumably still approves of her behavior, because of recommending it to me and because she stated that she "wished she done it with her first child." In one of her examples of how 'successful' this training was, she said, "I could go into Wal-Mart with four kids, and when they'd start off in four directions, all I had to do was *insert whistle here* and they'd come running or at least turn to see what Mom wanted."

This was by quite a litany given by her.....I could keep on going with examples.







It felt like hours, though she probably talked on for about 8 or 10 minutes, if I had to guess. Sounds short? Seriously, that's A LONG 'conversation' when nobody's really replying to you.

And, this is just a My Perspective sort of thing, but it's interesting to me, nonetheless. Something mildly disturbing happened three times:
1. During my interview with this midwife (at her house)
2. During a phone call
3. three months later (on the day this thread's topic took place) I stood at her front stoop talking for about 2 minutes, then DS needed to use her bathroom, so we went just long enough for that.
On those occasions, the only three times that I interacted with her while _her_ DH was around, the tension was somewhat high, they spoke to each other with nasty tones and were rude and condescending to each other.
I didn't like it at the time, but dismissed it as "different strokes," since I try to remember that DH and I are particularly communicative, polite, very close to each other and do not exactly have a commonplace relationship. After all this, I think it's just about a general disrespect for others.







:


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkydoula* 
To clarify: I wasn't talking about all fundamentalists. I was speaking of "To Train Up a Child" type fundamentalists who twist scripture to justify child abuse. Sorry if i offended









Honestly, I don't CONSIDER those people fundie Christians, child abuse is NOT Christianity!


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

I haven't read the OP or any of the thread (I wouldn't be able to stomach it) but I'm wondering if there is some sort of midwifery board you can report her to? I know it is a stupid idea, but just reaching here...

Sick.

I love my midwife.

~Tracy


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

Ugh. It's such a wake-up call when midwives aren't as crunchy as we think they are. There's a lot of medwives out there....very sad.


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

:







WTF?!







:


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Please PM me.







I haven't actually called anyone yet and I'm not sure if I'm going to, but if I do it would be good to know.


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

This isn't nearly as extreme as hitting a baby, but during our 6 week PP visit, my MW recommended Babywise. I was so disappointed. I'm wishing I had said something so that maybe she'd think twice about recommending it to other patients in the future.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

:

sigh.

-Angela


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chirp* 
wooden spoon was my mom's favorite tool of torture and i came out fine. in fact, i daresay it's what made me the person i am today...

A PERSON WHO ABSOLUTELY ABHORS THE IDEA OF HITTING CHILDREN (or animals, for that matter, since m/w likened children to animals)!!

what is up with people, sheesh.









first person I've ever seen use the "I turned out just fine" argument who didn't miss the "don't hit people smaller than you" lesson. (Amazing how whiny people get when you point out that fundamental flaw in their upbringing.)


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

I would have stated that I don't believe in hitting children in a very matter of fact tone. If she continued, I would then say I didn't want to discuss it any further. If she still continued (although I don't see any reason why I would still be there at that point), I would start to get extremely rude.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I think it's likely common, I was also hit and, also, turned out fine. And it DEFINATELY contributed to my abhorance of hitting ANYONE.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineWife* 
I would have stated that I don't believe in hitting children in a very matter of fact tone. If she continued, I would then say I didn't want to discuss it any further. If she still continued (although I don't see any reason why I would still be there at that point), I would start to get extremely rude.









:

-Angela


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rabbitmum* 
You're right... here's an appalled, to say the least, Scandinavian right here!







: I burst out a very loud and gasping "HAAAAA!!?" (Norwegian for "WHAT??!!!) just then when I was reading this, from pure shock! It's insanity!







Poor babies!









Yeah, count me in as another appalled, sad and angry Norwegian.








How could anyone even THINK about hitting a baby with a wooden spoon????







:







:


----------



## KA29 (Jan 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Honestly, I don't CONSIDER those people fundie Christians, child abuse is NOT Christianity!









No, but many Christians do unfortunately.







If you have the stomach for it, what the OP described is pretty standard Pearl-ite stuff. Personally, I think they have some warped theology in a lot of ways but they are very accepted among a lot of Christians as being "very Biblical" in their child discipline advice. I can't tell you how many Christian parenting forums I have ventured into where people suggested their books and even many of those who don't go as far as the Pearl's also think spanking is a Biblical mandate.







I actually left a Christian parenting group IRL because I was told I needed to spank my dd. Another Christian child rearing manual frequently recommended is Ted Tripp's book and he also says it's okay to hit babies. It's sad and repulsive really. I could go on and on but you get the idea.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
This is something I really wrestle with. On one hand, I would really prefer that people I *trust,* be trustworthy on all subjects important to me.

But I'm often told my standards are too high.









I don't know. I do know that I would insist a ped. be non-circ friendly and knowledgeable (medical area) And a midwife friendly to non-interventionist and evidence based care.

I know that I would never ask a ped. (or midwife) parenting questions. And I know that if they knew I differed from them I would expect them to keep their opinions and advice to themselves.

I see what you're saying, but I think a midwife who has so little information on child development, but still feels totally qualified to lecture everyone on discipline is not someone I would assume to be competent in any field. Or to be well-read, or well-informed, or capable of conducting research and making good decisions, which are all traits I look for in all my medical professionals.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

You can't assume. I also use to assume midwife= crunchy and kind and gentle etc. During a timewhen I was considering becoming one I found out very diffrently when I joined a listserv. I could not believe the comments made about thier clients and I was treated with much rudeness and contempt since I wasnt a mw (the listserve was for midwives and other support type people, like childbirth educators). Anyway, my own midwife turned out to have more interventionist in her than I thought when I was made to lay down to deliver so she could "help me" and the baby got stuck. Im still convinced that had I stayed up on all fours like my instincts were screaming at me to, that could have been avoided. My next child was a much worse hospital birth. If I ever have another one, its a homebirth for me!

But I wonder where I got my ap ideas. Really. My mom spaked. Well my stepdad spanked me a couple times but my brother all the time but I alwasy knew it was wrong. I vividly remember being about 12 and an older girl, say 15ish was outside with a baby (under 12mos), her sibling or cousin or niece I forget, but she smacked her leg and I was horrified and said so. She defended herself by whatever it was the baby had supposedly done wrong and I said but shes a baby! The response? "We just raise up babies diffrent in our family" I'll say. I mean, my mom spanked us, but I was six years old when my brother was born and I know I never saw him spanked until he was much older...probally until my stepdad came along, in fact.


----------



## maizy (May 13, 2003)

I'm sorry you had to hear that because I'm mad just reading about it!
I think I would have told her flatly, "I don't hit hit people"
That always seems to stop the spanking advise I get from MIL. I don't think I'd want this woman as my MW either!


----------



## N8'sMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow. That's shocking. I would think a midwife would not
be like that, but then again, I"m getting to where nothing shocks
me anymore.


----------



## wholisticmidwife (Apr 29, 2008)

This is heart breaking! When people tell me these things I say " Im a MIDWIFE, I LOVE babies, I would never hit or hurt them, thats just wrong!" or something along those lines. Guess Im just a different kind of midwife and MOM!
Wholistic Midwife


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Yuck.

FWIW, just because someone is a midwife doesn't mean that she is a nice person or knows anything about discipline. I once thought all midwives would be wonderful, loving people and then I apprenticed with one who was terrible. She was so rude and disrespectful to me, even in front of her clients. I can't imagine having her at my own births. She had major issues.

At least now you know you don't want this midwife at your future birth(s).

I just noticed this thread is really old, but oh well, I already chimed in.


----------

